# LED projectors - true or myth



## soni_mahesh (Jul 2, 2012)

I have heard a lot about LED projectors , there are lots of discussions going on for its suitability in various application areas. I am also one of the enthusiast who wish to understand about its suitability for Home and commercial use. Also there are many Chinese suppliers who are selling these with different configurations between $150-$350.

I request all the experts to throw light on the issue for the benefit of lots of enthusiast like us.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

soni_mahesh said:


> I have heard a lot about LED projectors , there are lots of discussions going on for its suitability in various application areas. I am also one of the enthusiast who wish to understand about its suitability for Home and commercial use. Also there are many Chinese suppliers who are selling these with different configurations between $150-$350.
> 
> I request all the experts to throw light on the issue for the benefit of lots of enthusiast like us.


FWIW- I _doubt_ that you would find a quality projector new for the price listed above. I will gladly defer to someone with more experience with projectors; I've installed ~50. It would probably be fine for displaying graphics at work, but I've yet to see one for that price suitable for HT use. :scratch: :dontknow:


----------



## showcattleguy (Jun 30, 2011)

Just my .02 but my "entry level" Sim2 LED projector cost significantly more than $10,000


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

showcattleguy said:


> Just my .02 but my "entry level" Sim2 LED projector cost significantly more than $10,000


:spend: :wave:


----------



## showcattleguy (Jun 30, 2011)

wgmontgomery said:


> :spend: :wave:


???


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

showcattleguy said:


> ???





> Just my .02 but my "entry level" Sim2 LED projector cost significantly more than $10,000





The first emoticon :spend: is "spend;" the second :wave: is "wave." I guess that it was a way of stating, "+1" or "I agree."


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I guess we could say "use your words," Gary.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

lcaillo said:


> I guess we could say "use your words," Gary.


----------



## showcattleguy (Jun 30, 2011)

Sorry I got confused


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

showcattleguy said:


> Sorry I got confused


No problem! Sorry that I wasn't a bit more clear.


----------



## Ericglo (Apr 11, 2009)

I haven't seen any of the lower priced models, but the expensive ones look nice. IIRC someone told me that you could get the Runco LED pj for under $10k.

For the lower priced models, I think there will be some 1080p models coming out this year. There really isn't a good reason that there are no good lower priced 1080p LED pjs. The LEDs themselves aren't that expensive. As always, Cedia will tell all.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Actually, high output LEDs with the right spectrum are expensive and the low production on projectors has not generated demand high enough to make production less expensive. The low end LED projectors simply do not have the light output of their lamp based competitors.


----------



## soni_mahesh (Jul 2, 2012)

So should I consider that LED prj has yet to evolve as a replacement of LCD or DLP?


----------



## soni_mahesh (Jul 2, 2012)

its even higher than high end LCD or DLP


----------



## soni_mahesh (Jul 2, 2012)

About my question?


----------



## soni_mahesh (Jul 2, 2012)

There are many who are selling HIGH RESOLUTION LEDs from China claiming them as 1080i. That's what my confusion is - is it really so cost effective?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

LEDs don't have resolution. They are a light source. What models are you referring to? It is very difficult to discuss products in general. You will see virtually anything advertised. Whether it delivers what the ads suggest is another matter.


----------

